# 2002 nissan sentra se-r spec v sputtering problems



## redz0ne (Jun 15, 2011)

2.5L 6 speed, this thing gets up to 3500 and falls on it's damn face, it's blowing white smoke, i have not noticed any coolant leaks, so i'm guessing head gasket is all in tact, it needs the crankshaft possition sensor replaced because of the recall i just havnt got it done yet

(codes)
o2 sensor (always has been on b4 problem existed)
idle speed control sensor (new as a far as i know)

(options)
nissan does not sell an idle speed control sensor indivualy, i must buy the whole throttle body for 600 bucks, i can get a remanned throttle body from a parts store for 112, but the retard behind the counter cant tell me if it comes w/ the sensor that i need so this might not solve the problem...

i have not done ANYTHING yet because i have a 2nd vehicle to drive, and i just have decided what to do.....any thoughts on this would be very helpful 

i'm about ready to just bite the nail and take it to dealership to get diagnosed then decide what to do


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

white smoke could be oil. Does the smoke dissipate or linger? 
Check compression. Smoke has nothing to do with o2 sensor or idle speed sensor.


----------



## jsoul328 (May 5, 2014)

If u did not fix this problem yet I also have thesame problem. 02 spec v burning oil smokes only on startup and a few seconds after I get going and then clears up. Probably bad valve stem seals. I just bought mine I Have to install now. Also it just started sputtering on start up and spots after I pound the petal to the floor and clear it out.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Blue-ish smoke is the color of burning oil. White smoke is usually steam, indicating coolant is burning. The head gasket can fail internally, which wouldn't show any external coolant leaks. Best way to test is doing a cylinder leakdown test. What do the plugs look like? If they are burning a lot of oil, you should see signs of it when you pull the plugs.


----------



## Analognerd (Oct 5, 2014)

Any reason you can't return the part if its not the right one?
Yep! I think its an eternal coolant leak all-so.
Does not have to have coolant in the oil or oil in the coolant but often does.


----------

